# Phase 3 at Kings Land



## GregT

All,

Apologies for typos (Dratted iPhone) and if this is redundant. 

Three new buildings are being constructed opposite the Operations Center and Building 1.   I obtained a sales brochure that indicates they are a mixture of Phase 1 and Phase 2 floor plans/point requirements.   It appears they are building exact replica of existing floors and calling them Golf or Garden views.   The only new point addition is a 3BR unit that is luxury priced (23K points).  But it is the same floor layout as Phase 1 - truly just copying existing floor plans and point charts into the new phase. 

Kings Land is an interesting property.  TUGgers know that I love timeshares that connect into an adjacent hotels amenities and this is a prime example. I love the Hilton Waikoloa Village (HWV) hotel as an excursion in its own right, although we like returning to KL after being out and about.

But Big Island as a whole is interesting.   From conversations with HWV staff, occupancy is down and the nonstop flight from Tokyo had been canceled.  Fewer Japanese guests are coming to this hotel built-to-attract-Japanese tourists.   Small wonder that one day Ocean Tower will be timeshares. 

And yet Kings Land continues to build.  Interesting stuff. 

I'm happy because I love this property and look forward to many happy returns. I welcome continued expansion because I think it makes it easier for me to return. 

Best,

Greg


----------



## mjm1

Greg, thanks for the update. We have visited KL but haven't stayed there. Really liked the pool area as well as what we saw of the resort. The hotel grounds were also very nice. Some day we need to find a way to stay there. Perhaps an owner trade some time in the future.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## presley

GregT said:


> Fewer Japanese guests are coming to this hotel built-to-attract-Japanese tourists.   Small wonder that one day Ocean Tower will be timeshares.



What is going on with Ocean Tower at this time? The last time I was there, it was closed off, as well as the areas next to it (the water slide and the outdoor bar/snack station on the waterfront). I saw a photo on Tug of a sign that said a timeshare was coming to that location. It's been a few years. I am wondering if they kept it closed, or reopened it for hotel guests.


----------



## elleny76

Hi, Just curious about this resort . Do they have "kids" area? like water park with sprinkles?  What else is there to do a family with toddlers?  Just curious  ( I don't see much in the website)



GregT said:


> All,
> 
> Apologies for typos (Dratted iPhone) and if this is redundant.
> 
> Three new buildings are being constructed opposite the Operations Center and Building 1.   I obtained a sales brochure that indicates they are a mixture of Phase 1 and Phase 2 floor plans/point requirements.   It appears they are building exact replica of existing floors and calling them Golf or Garden views.   The only new point addition is a 3BR unit that is luxury priced (23K points).  But it is the same floor layout as Phase 1 - truly just copying existing floor plans and point charts into the new phase.
> 
> Kings Land is an interesting property.  TUGgers know that I love timeshares that connect into an adjacent hotels amenities and this is a prime example. I love the Hilton Waikoloa (HWH) hotel as a diversion in its own right, although we like coming back to KL.
> 
> But Big Island as a whole is interesting.   From conversations with HWH staff, occupancy is down and the nonstop from Tokyo had been canceled.  Fewer Japanese guests are coming to this hotel built-to-attract-Japanese tourists.   Small wonder that one day Ocean Tower will be timeshares.
> 
> And yet Kings Land continues to build.  Interesting stuff.
> 
> I'm happy because I love this property and look forward to many happy returns. I welcome continued expansion because I think it makes it easier for me to return.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg


----------



## linsj

presley said:


> What is going on with Ocean Tower at this time? The last time I was there, it was closed off, as well as the areas next to it (the water slide and the outdoor bar/snack station on the waterfront). I saw a photo on Tug of a sign that said a timeshare was coming to that location. It's been a few years. I am wondering if they kept it closed, or reopened it for hotel guests.



I stayed in the Ocean Tower September 2013 and 2015. Nothing around it was closed, and the sign wasn't there. I asked a salesman about the conversion. He said it's scheduled after the new tower at HHV and Kings Land phase 3.


----------



## GregT

presley said:


> What is going on with Ocean Tower at this time? The last time I was there, it was closed off, as well as the areas next to it (the water slide and the outdoor bar/snack station on the waterfront). I saw a photo on Tug of a sign that said a timeshare was coming to that location. It's been a few years. I am wondering if they kept it closed, or reopened it for hotel guests.



Here is the thread where we tracked the progress -- the third page is most current and I expect that this project will proceed.  I do believe the tower is open to hotel guests now, but will confirm when we return to the property (today I think).

Best,

Greg


----------



## GregT

elleny76 said:


> Hi, Just curious about this resort . Do they have "kids" area? like water park with sprinkles?  What else is there to do a family with toddlers?  Just curious  ( I don't see much in the website)



They do have a "kids" area, but it is more limited than other timeshare pools I have seen.  If you are looking for an Orlando style pool (or even a pirate ship pool like MOC or WKORV), it doesn't exist here.   They do have a shallow area with some water streams and a kid-friendly slide -- and then there are other slides in the pool area that will really appeal to the 6+ year old kid (and the 48 year old kid).  It's a wonderful property.  The hotel has a similar kids pool area -- again, good but not best in class.

Best,

Greg


----------



## presley

Thank you both. We stayed in the Ocean Tower during our very first visit to Hawaii. We were cramped in our room (family of 4), but we hardly spent anytime inside there. Since it was our first visit to Hawaii, it was very magical. I am looking forward to staying there again, only in a larger room. Hopefully, I will be able to get a reservation there when it opens up.


----------



## GregT

One other comment -- the Phase 3 artist sketch shows a pool between two of the buildings (the two closest to Kohala Suites) but I can't tell whether it will be a simple pool or a bigger pool.  I'm guessing simple.

Does anyone have the site map of Kings Land?  I have the one with Japanese characters on it, but it only shows the buildings to the north of the road.  I recall seeing an original map somewhere that had the full development.  I'm curious how many more buildings might be contemplated?

Best,

Greg


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> Three new buildings are being constructed opposite the Operations Center and Building 1.   I obtained a sales brochure that indicates they are a mixture of Phase 1 and Phase 2 floor plans/point requirements.   It appears they are building exact replica of existing floors and calling them Golf or Garden views.   The only new point addition is a 3BR unit that is luxury priced (23K points).  But it is the same floor layout as Phase 1 - truly just copying existing floor plans and point charts into the new phase.
> 
> K



Thanks for the great update.  They had just started framing up the first set of new buildings when we were there last May..  At that point the buildings looked that would mirror Phase two with the interior hallways.  Are you saying some of the new building will have the exterior entrances and high point deeds?   

One of the Kiosk guys on Ohau had mentioned new high point deeds were coming to both HHV and the Big Island, but guessed he was just pushing me to upgrade..

Chris


----------



## GregT

1Kflyerguy said:


> Thanks for the great update.  They had just started framing up the first set of new buildings when we were there last May..  At that point the buildings looked that would mirror Phase two with the interior hallways.  Are you saying some of the new building will have the exterior entrances and high point deeds?
> 
> One of the Kiosk guys on Ohau had mentioned new high point deeds were coming to both HHV and the Big Island, but guessed he was just pushing me to upgrade..
> 
> Chris



Chris,

That is a good point -- none of the buildings have direct exterior entrances to the rooms, and all have interior hallways.  However it is clear from the sales brochure that Phase 3 does include rooms that have Phase 1 point pricing (and have Phase 1 room layouts).  So apparently they've found a new design that puts some Phase 1 and some Phase 2 rooms (and points) in a hybrid for Phase 3?

I hope that makes sense -- I love the patio furniture in Phase 1 (which I am sitting on right now) and hopes this makes it over to Phase 3.   

Best,

Greg


----------



## GregT

Here are a few items from the sales brochure -- note how the points chart differentiates between Layouts -- F Large (Phase 1), K Small (Phase 2) and H Large (Phase 3) and then the layouts show how both are included in Phase 3.   I cut off the legend at the bottom of the points chart, but F, K and H represent the parcels for the different phases.


Points chart for all of Kings Land







Floor Plan Layout -- 1BR






Floor Plan Layout -- 2BR and 3BR








Sketch of Phase 3


----------



## presley

I can't picture where phase 3 is. Is it on the same side of the property as phase one or phase 2? In the sketch picture, what is the building at the bottom of the page?


----------



## SmithOp

presley said:


> I can't picture where phase 3 is. Is it on the same side of the property as phase one or phase 2? In the sketch picture, what is the building at the bottom of the page?



Thats the service building for Phase 1 and Building 1.

Greg, how about Marriott, aren't they talking of converting that to TS also, maybe you can snoop around there


----------



## linsj

presley said:


> I can't picture where phase 3 is. Is it on the same side of the property as phase one or phase 2? In the sketch picture, what is the building at the bottom of the page?



Same side as phase 2. When you face phase 2 from the road, phase 3 is to the right.


----------



## presley

SmithOp said:


> Thats the service building for Phase 1 and Building 1.





linsj said:


> Same side as phase 2. When you face phase 2 from the road, phase 3 is to the right.



Hmm, sounds like a nice location for walking to other areas in Waikoloa. I wonder if it would be easy to walk to the shops from there or to the little strip of Waikoloa Beach.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

Thanks for posting the floor plans and point charts...  With the inside hallways, no windows in the 2nd bedroom...  I see they also added two bedrooms with "Garden" view, aka Parking Lot view... I will try and avoid those rooms.


----------



## alwysonvac

*Thanks for sharing*



> But Big Island as a whole is interesting. From conversations with HWV staff, occupancy is down and the nonstop flight from Tokyo had been canceled. Fewer Japanese guests are coming to this hotel built-to-attract-Japanese tourists. Small wonder that one day Ocean Tower will be timeshares.
> 
> And yet Kings Land continues to build. Interesting stuff.


That's not good. The Hilton Waikoloa Village is a huge property to maintain. I wonder if the Ocean Tower conversion will be enough to keep things going. 

If they ever decide to sell the Hilton hotel, Kings Land sales might take a hit :ignore: 
So it's best for HGVC to build out and sell Kings Land units as much as they can  while they still own the Waikoloa hotel. I'm sure access to the nearby Hilton hotel amenities is one of the additional owners benefits that they probably promote during their sales presentation.


----------



## Helios

alwysonvac said:


> That's not good. The Hilton Waikoloa Village is a huge property to maintain. I wonder if the Ocean Tower conversion will be enough to keep things going.
> 
> If they ever decide to sell the Hilton hotel, Kings Land sales might take a hit :ignore:
> So it's best for HGVC to build out and sell Kings Land units as much as they can  while they still own the Waikoloa hotel. I'm sure access to the nearby Hilton hotel amenities is one of the additional owners benefits that they probably promote during their sales presentation.



That is one of the main reason why I bought at Kings' Land.


----------



## Helios

GregT said:


> Here are a few items from the sales brochure -- note how the points chart differentiates between Layouts -- F Large (Phase 1), K Small (Phase 2) and H Large (Phase 3) and then the layouts show how both are included in Phase 3.   I cut off the legend at the bottom of the points chart, but F, K and H represent the parcels for the different phases.
> 
> 
> Points chart for all of Kings Land



Any way they would allow a resale 12,600 unit to be used as equity yo purchase a higher points unit?


----------



## SmithOp

presley said:


> Hmm, sounds like a nice location for walking to other areas in Waikoloa. I wonder if it would be easy to walk to the shops from there or to the little strip of Waikoloa Beach.




There are two ways, the long way and the short cut.  Long way is to walk to the hotel and take the beach walk, it leads all the way past Marriott to A-Bay beach, then a short walk to the shops from there.  The short cut is to take the cutoff road through the golf course at the three way stop sign next to the driving range, it comes out at the shops.  Its also a quick way to KL when driving into the resort.

Here is the map Greg wanted.  I don't advise taking the Kings Trail, its very tricky over broken lava, easy to twist an ankle or worse.







Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## presley

moto x said:


> Any way they would allow a resale 12,600 unit to be used as equity yo purchase a higher points unit?


Yes, they will. They will either offer you what you paid towards the new contract, or the full retail price of what you own (more than what you paid), it just depends on sales at the time and what you are going to buy. It has to be a decent upgrade, of course.


----------



## GregT

alwysonvac said:


> That's not good. The Hilton Waikoloa Village is a huge property to maintain. I wonder if the Ocean Tower conversion will be enough to keep things going.
> 
> If they ever decide to sell the Hilton hotel, Kings Land sales might take a hit :ignore:
> So it's best for HGVC to build out and sell Kings Land units as much as they can  while they still own the Waikoloa hotel. I'm sure access to the nearby Hilton hotel amenities is one of the additional owners benefits that they probably promote during their sales presentation.



It is interesting -- I do think the Ocean Tower conversion will make a major difference to the stability of HWV, because the same number of hotel guests are now split between two towers versus three, and now all the timeshare visitors will be incremental -- and I bet that tower will have high occupancy.  

Marriott is doing something similar next door -- converting part of their hotel to timeshares, probably for the same reason.

I agree that it is best for HGVC to build out and sell Kings Land as much as they can, and I also think that if the HWV were to sell, Kings Land access would be attractive to a potential buyer of the the hotel, as they would like the incremental business that comes from those visitors.

Interesting stuff.

Best,

Greg


----------



## GregT

SmithOp said:


>



Thank you for the map, this is the one I was thinking of -- Kings Land has the potential to be much bigger than even now.  I didn't realize they were contemplating building south of the Operations building.  I knew there was still the possibility of building next to Phase 2, but thought that would be it.  Will be curious to see if that happens.

Best,

Greg


----------



## GregT

GregT said:


> Sketch of Phase 3



While kids did homework, I walked over to the construction site yesterday.  Using lanai size as a guide (and roof configuration), I think that the middle building is entirely K Small/Phase 2 size units, with 1BRs facing the parking lot and 2BRs facing the golf course -- so really just a bigger version of the existing Phase 2 buildings. 

I can't figure out the end buildings, as the roofs are different from both Phase 1 and Phase 2.  Again based on size of the lanai, they appear to have 1BR and 2BR units that face the parking lot and then all 2BRs (and end unit 3BRs) that face the golf course. Based on the Accommodations description in the points chart, the ones facing the parking lot must be K Small/Phase 2 units, and the ones facing the golf course should be F Large/Phase 1 units.  So truly a hybrid building?

These units are about as far away from the super pool as I would want to be.   Realistically, even these units are a trek to the pool -- farther than Building 1 in Phase 1.

I wonder if Kings Land will bifurcate into two types of units -- those units with easy access to the Super Pool and Clubhouse (Phase 1 and 2) and those units that are more like Kohala Suites, ie great units next to a modest pool, and requiring a logistical exercise to get to the property amenities?    I would be a little disappointed to pay Phase 1 point pricing and be located in Phase 3 -- and yet the floor layouts indicate that some of the Phase 3 units will be the F Large layouts.

Interesting.

Best,

Greg


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

GregT said:


> While kids did homework, I walked over to the construction site yesterday.  Using lanai size as a guide (and roof configuration), I think that the middle building is entirely K Small/Phase 2 size units, with 1BRs facing the parking lot and 2BRs facing the golf course -- so really just a bigger version of the existing Phase 2 buildings.
> 
> I can't figure out the end buildings, as the roofs are different from both Phase 1 and Phase 2.  Again based on size of the lanai, they appear to have 1BR and 2BR units that face the parking lot and then all 2BRs (and end unit 3BRs) that face the golf course. Based on the Accommodations description in the points chart, the ones facing the parking lot must be K Small/Phase 2 units, and the ones facing the golf course should be F Large/Phase 1 units.  So truly a hybrid building?
> 
> These units are about as far away from the super pool as I would want to be.   Realistically, even these units are a trek to the pool -- farther than Building 1 in Phase 1.
> 
> I wonder if Kings Land will bifurcate into two types of units -- those units with easy access to the Super Pool and Clubhouse (Phase 1 and 2) and those units that are more like Kohala Suites, ie great units next to a modest pool, and requiring a logistical exercise to get to the property amenities?    I would be a little disappointed to pay Phase 1 point pricing and be located in Phase 3 -- and yet the floor layouts indicate that some of the Phase 3 units will be the F Large layouts.
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



Thanks for the detailed report!  How many buildings are there for phase three?  When we were there in May i saw two under construction, but i could not tell if that was it, or if they just had not started on more...   Believe something i read a while back had indicated the original plans was for a total of five phases at Kings Land..  But of course things change over time in reaction to the economy and market..  

From your description it sounds like the only place for Golf Course view in 1BR will remain in Phase one.

As for the trek back to main activities, i agree that sounds far... but to be honest i may have been know to drive to main pool if i was going in the heat of the day...


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

moto x said:


> Any way they would allow a resale 12,600 unit to be used as equity yo purchase a higher points unit?



I believe HGVC will almost always take units back in trade towards a larger purchase.. Its debatable if that is a good deal, but its an option.  I traded my original gold Vegas contract towards a larger package at Kings Land.  The numbers worked well for us at the time.


----------



## alwysonvac

GregT said:


> It is interesting -- I do think the Ocean Tower conversion will make a major difference to the stability of HWV, because the same number of hotel guests are now split between two towers versus three, and now all the timeshare visitors will be incremental -- and I bet that tower will have high occupancy.
> 
> Marriott is doing something similar next door -- converting part of their hotel to timeshares, probably for the same reason.



I was a little worried that Hilton halted worked at Waikoloa Village since the last tower renovation was back in 2012 - http://www.examiner.com/article/hilton-waikoloa-village-debuts-renovations-to-lobby-and-guest-rooms

But I found an article that confirms that Hilton finally updated the Palace Tower at Waikoloa Village which is encouraging news   - http://hiltonglobalmediacenter.com/...stinctive-experience-hale-ike-at-palace-tower



> I agree that it is best for HGVC to build out and sell Kings Land as much as they can, and I also think that if the HWV were to sell, Kings Land access would be attractive to a potential buyer of the the hotel, as they would like the incremental business that comes from those visitors.



Yes, I'm sure any new owners would be willing to offer access at a price which could be included in Kings Land's  annual MF or pay per use (like Bay Club).


----------



## GregT

All,

I met a sales rep at the breakfast buffet (skip it).  Asked a few questions:

1) Phase 3 is 50/50 on K Small/F Large room splits. 
2) Ocean Tower next project up (estimated for 2017)
3) Ocean Tower will be all Studio/1BRs
4) future phases of KL will be after OT is complete 
5) Maui still progressing but no timing on when sales will start

Will be interesting to track. 

Best,

Greg


----------



## linsj

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> I met a sales rep at the breakfast buffet (skip it).  Asked a few questions:
> 
> 1) Phase 3 is 50/50 on K Small/F Large room splits.
> 2) Ocean Tower next project up (estimated for 2017)
> 3) Ocean Tower will be all Studio/1BRs
> 4) future phases of KL will be after OT is complete
> 5) Maui still progressing but no timing on when sales will start



Thanks for getting this information.

I'm glad to hear Ocean Tower will have studios (fewer points means more nights when a friend doesn't go with me) but hope they put in kitchenette sinks like HHV Lagoon studios and not follow the design in Kalia. I expect staying there will mean paying for parking like at HHV, something that can't be avoided on the Big Island. 

Regardless, I like staying at this property and always ask for Ocean Tower  although I know most people hate the distance from it to the lobby.


----------



## Helios

linsj said:


> Thanks for getting this information.
> 
> I'm glad to hear Ocean Tower will have studios (fewer points means more nights when a friend doesn't go with me) but hope they put in kitchenette sinks like HHV Lagoon studios and not follow the design in Kalia. I expect staying there will mean paying for parking like at HHV, something that can't be avoided on the Big Island.
> 
> Regardless, I like staying at this property and always ask for Ocean Tower  although I know most people hate the distance from it to the lobby.



We also prefer the Ocean Tower.  I wish they were also building 2 bedrooms.


----------



## alwysonvac

Thanks for the Ocean Tower update . 

I agree two bedrooms would be nice. Perhaps they could offer one bedroom unit with either a king bed or two queen beds (instead of double beds).


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

linsj said:


> Thanks for getting this information.
> 
> I expect staying there will mean paying for parking like at HHV, something that can't be avoided on the Big Island.



I am not sure HGVC member will have to pay to park..  Believe Valet parking has been free for me at the hotel when staying at Kings Land or Kohala Suites.. Think i just give them my room number and no charge, though maybe we had to show something as well..  

But perhaps that is tied to the "day use" feature and people staying on site will have to pay just like hotel guests.


----------



## GregT

All,

This is our last day at Kings Land and I've really enjoyed the trip.  We've done alot of great excursions/beach days on the Big Island and there is much to like about this island.  I also like the HWV as an excursion in its own right, and also enjoy coming back to the Kings Land pool.   Being in Building 6 has been great, it makes a big difference having the proximity to Super Pool/Clubhouse/Fitness Center and I think being in Phase 3 will have a different feel.  I'd rather be in Kohala Suites than in Phase 3, but I suspect room requests to be in Phase 1 will get honored.  Phase 2 may be a tougher one to request and obtain, since alot of K Small inventory will be in Phase 3.  

There is another intangible to Phase 1 that I really like -- at least at this time of year (does this hold year round?).  The lanai appears to never get direct sun, which makes it very comfortable in both the morning and evening.  I think the orientation of the buildings makes that true for all of Phase 1, and I think Phase 2 and Phase 3 will have the opposite impact.

We will definitely return to Kings Land and would request Phase 1 again.  It is tremendous to have such availability here, and I was able to book this reservation six months out -- even approaching a holiday weekend.   Truly, a terrific opportunity for us.

Best,

Greg

Edited:  Google Earth users can see the footprint of how Phase 3 lays out -- they've got the fencing up.


----------



## JSparling

GregT said:


> We will definitely return to Kings Land and would request Phase 1 again.



You used this language several times and I'm confused.  What do you mean "request"? You book whatever phase you want that's available. I wouldn't call that a "request" - I'd say you are picking the phase you want. If you're staying at MGM in Vegas you can "request" a view of the strip or to be near the ice machine. 

We'll be out there in March and have a 2BR ground floor unit in Phase 2. It's the perfect room for us since we have 2 little girls and opening the door and letting them run around on the lawn is a great feature. While the walk over to the super pool is farther than being in Phase 1/Building 6....it's not as far as some other buildings in Phase 1. And since there are only 2 buildings in Phase 2 we know exactly where we'll be and what the distance will be to the pool. And it's FEWER POINTS!!! So that all adds up to a win for us. 

Since Phase 3 is going to be so far from the super pool the only reason I would see it as a good option would if the points were less than Phase 2. And that's not going to happen based on the charts posted in this thread.


----------



## GregT

JSparling said:


> You used this language several times and I'm confused.  What do you mean "request"? You book whatever phase you want that's available. I wouldn't call that a "request" - I'd say you are picking the phase you want.  .



Sorry about that - my error. I meant to say that I would book a 10,500  or 12,600 point room (which I think will exist in both Phase 1 and Phase 3) and will request to be in Phase 1.  Conversely, the 7,000 point room I believe will be in both Phase 2 and Phase 3, so it will be important to request the Phase 2 buildings if you want close proximity to super pool. 

 I hope that makes sense.  Thx!


----------



## Harry

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> This is our last day at Kings Land and I've really enjoyed the trip.  We've done alot of great excursions/beach days on the Big Island and there is much to like about this island.  I also like the HWV as an excursion in its own right, and also enjoy coming back to the Kings Land pool.   Being in Building 6 has been great, it makes a big difference having the proximity to Super Pool/Clubhouse/Fitness Center and I think being in Phase 3 will have a different feel.  I'd rather be in Kohala Suites than in Phase 3, but I suspect room requests to be in Phase 1 will get honored.  Phase 2 may be a tougher one to request and obtain, since alot of K Small inventory will be in Phase...



Greg,
We were there as well and left the 19th. Did you notice the zoning notice at the service entrance at The Hilton Wakoloa for timeshare units in the Ocean Tower?

Harry


----------



## GregT

Harry said:


> Greg,
> We were there as well and left the 19th. Did you notice the zoning notice at the service entrance at The Hilton Wakoloa for timeshare units in the Ocean Tower?
> 
> Harry



No I missed that - did it say anything in particular, or just more evidence of a pending conversion?

Best,

Greg


----------



## OrangeOctober11

Please help Kingsland experts. 

I'm debating between a phase 2 - 2 bedroom (small) which exist in phase 2/3 so I would request 2. 

The other option is a small cheaper 3 bedroom or the more expensive 3 bedroom. 

Where are the cheap 3 bedrooms? (Phase 1, 2, 3?)
Where are the more expensive points larger 3 bedrooms (phase 1, 2, 3?)

Thanks for your help! Total newbie to Kingsland and trying to get my hands on a rooms map and understand the layout of the buildings. Anyone have?

Thanks!


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

OrangeOctober11 said:


> Please help Kingsland experts.
> 
> I'm debating between a phase 2 - 2 bedroom (small) which exist in phase 2/3 so I would request 2.
> 
> The other option is a small cheaper 3 bedroom or the more expensive 3 bedroom.
> 
> Where are the cheap 3 bedrooms? (Phase 1, 2, 3?)
> Where are the more expensive points larger 3 bedrooms (phase 1, 2, 3?)
> 
> Thanks for your help! Total newbie to Kingsland and trying to get my hands on a rooms map and understand the layout of the buildings. Anyone have?
> 
> Thanks!


The larger more expensive 3 bedrooms will be in phase 1.    Not certain if phase two has 3 bedroom units.  

Sent from my SM-T807V using Tapatalk


----------



## OrangeOctober11

Thanks!

Ok so im trying to figure out where the cheaper 3 bedrooms are located at in Phase 1? Does anyone know what buildings in Phase 1 have the cheaper 3 bedrooms?

I would also hate to get stuck in phase 3 so I guess I will just have to request and pray.


----------



## SmithOp

OrangeOctober11 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so im trying to figure out where the cheaper 3 bedrooms are located at in Phase 1? Does anyone know what buildings in Phase 1 have the cheaper 3 bedrooms?
> 
> 
> 
> I would also hate to get stuck in phase 3 so I guess I will just have to request and pray.





Based on GregT's post #25 earlier the cheaper 3br are in phase 3, end units.  The floor plans are in post #12, phase 3 units have smaller sq footage and smaller lanai.

I previously believed the top floor 3br premier were the high point and second floor were lower but since phase 3 completed I dont know what to believe. 

Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Emi

We stayed in a 3 br in phase one for lower points 10500. It was in building 5 first floor. I believe there are only 4 of this type unit. The layout is like a 2 br with an additional br suite off the living room with the door between the couch and kitchen counter. This suite is quite large almost the size of the master bd. The bathroom has a long walk in shower.


----------



## GregT

All,

I know they have 12,600 point 3BR rooms in Phase 1, although I do not know how many there are.  I've looked for them and their availability is pretty spotty.

Maybe with Phase 3 opening, if there are also 12,600's in Phase 3, that will improve access.  It's still not clear to me what rooms are in which buildings in Phase 3, and I will look forward to on-site reports from people who are staying there.

Best,

Greg


----------



## JSparling

Phase 2 2BR's are great. Go with the 7,000 point option so you get the ground floor with the extra living/play space outside on the lawn. The 8,400 "premium" 2BR's are a waste of points - same view, same room, more difficult access to outside since you have to use the stair/elevator, no lawn to let the kids play on). 

Plus, Phase 2 is WAY closer to the main pool and restaurant area. Phase 3 may require a Sherpa to haul your stuff to the main pool. I don't know what the prices are right now for Phase 2 vs. 3 but if you can your best bet is Phase 2. PS - there are no 3BR's in Phase 2. Just 1's and 2's.


----------



## OrangeOctober11

I booked the 'cheap' small 2 bedroom.

I've never been to this property.

Can you experts tell me if we will get Phase 2 automatically, or if there is now a chance we will get Phase or the less desirable Phase 3?

If so, how/what should I request when I call in? Should I just say that I'd like Phase 2, or is there a building number I should request?

I'm trying to picture where Phase 2 is and any info on what I should to do to give me the best chance at Phase 2 is appreciated. I'm kind of annoyed that you can't just book "Phase 2" and know what you are getting.

Thanks!


----------



## Emi

Phase 1 has 3 bedroom units in building 5 and I believe building 9 or 10. They are the end units in the building. The lowest points 10500 is the bottom floor. The 2nd floor is plus and top 3rd floor is premier. The layout is like a 2 bedroom with a second roomy master suite with private bath. Phase 1 building numbers are 1 to 11. Refer to posting #24 in the posting for map of Waikoloa area. The horizontal road goes through Kingsland with phase one above the road and phase 2 and 3 below the road. The road now extends to the highway on the right in the map and the gate will be opening this month providing the second access to Waikoloa. This means thru traffic and people staying in phase 2 and 3 will need to cross this road to the main pool.

If you go from left to right in phase 1,you have buildings 11,10,9,8 and 7, the check in and main pool in the large building structure, then buildings 6,5,4,3,2,1 then the administration and operations building. The other buildings left of this is phase 4 and not built yet. 

On the other side of the road,from left to right is phase 2 , then phase 3. As you can see, phase 2 would be closer to the main pool. Phase 2 does not have any 3 bedrooms.i do not know too much about Phase 3 but and where the 3 bedrooms are. I was told phase 3 has phase 1 and phase 2 type units and equivalent points. Before phase 3 opened, it was clear which phase you reserved based on the number of points. Now you need to call the front desk and request which phase you prefer based on the number of points for the reservation.


----------



## JSparling

The cheap/small 2BR is in Phase 2 are on the ground floor. That room/phase combo is also the BEST place to stay at KL so you should be thrilled! I say "best" because it's a known/good distance from the main pool and the restaurant (rather than a potential hike from Building 10 or 11 in Phase 1 or anything in Phase 3). And it's ground level so you have the lovely, manicured grass right outside the door which expands the living space and is wonderful for kids to play on if that applies to you. Also much easier access to the BBQ via the back door and not having to navigate the stairs/elevator. And it's the cheapest amount of points which is obviously good. 

To pay for premier or premium at KL is a waste IMO. The view is the same as the ground floor, just slightly higher and you can see farther across the lava fields. All the rooms are great and clean so that's not a Phase 1/2/3 factor. 

I'd say the only bad rooms at KL are the 1BR in Phase 2. You are stuck with a parking lot view. Perhaps Phase 3 will be slightly diminished with the long, long walk to the big pool and restaurant. Time will tell. 

Phase 2 is the best! Nice job. 

Jeremy


----------



## OrangeOctober11

JSparling said:


> The cheap/small 2BR is in Phase 2 are on the ground floor. That room/phase combo is also the BEST place to stay at KL so you should be thrilled! I say "best" because it's a known/good distance from the main pool and the restaurant (rather than a potential hike from Building 10 or 11 in Phase 1 or anything in Phase 3). And it's ground level so you have the lovely, manicured grass right outside the door which expands the living space and is wonderful for kids to play on if that applies to you. Also much easier access to the BBQ via the back door and not having to navigate the stairs/elevator. And it's the cheapest amount of points which is obviously good.
> 
> To pay for premier or premium at KL is a waste IMO. The view is the same as the ground floor, just slightly higher and you can see farther across the lava fields. All the rooms are great and clean so that's not a Phase 1/2/3 factor.
> 
> I'd say the only bad rooms at KL are the 1BR in Phase 2. You are stuck with a parking lot view. Perhaps Phase 3 will be slightly diminished with the long, long walk to the big pool and restaurant. Time will tell.
> 
> Phase 2 is the best! Nice job.
> 
> Jeremy



Thanks! We are excited. We just a little concerned that we will get stuck in Phase 3. So should I just call and put in the request now and call again when we get closer to be in Phase 2?


----------



## JSparling

It appears as if KL hasn't updated the booking website (at least the old system, Revolution module). When you go there to book a room it says you're in building 1 - 11 or 21 - 22. But that's not right since now they have Phase 3 (assuming those buildings will start with a 3). 

In other words, they are telling you you'll be in building 21-22 and that's not the case. Make a screen shot when you book your room and then start talking with the manager at KL and say "this says I booked building 21 or 22 and that's where I expect to be". 

I would be concerned about Phase 3 as well. Too far from everything and on the wrong side of the newly opened road.


----------



## GregT

All,

Wasn't Phase 3 due to open on October 1?  If so, we should start to hear on-site reports, and be able to confirm more details about which rooms are in which buildings.

Very curious to learn more about Phase 3.  Thanks!

Best,

Greg


----------



## dvc_john

I was at Bay Club Sep 24-Oct 1, and Kingsland Phase 3 was open the whole time. 

(also the north gate exit/entrance to hwy 19 opened Sep 26).


----------



## SmithOp

Phase 3 opened June 1st.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BingoBangoBongo

Can anyone tell me if all the 2BR's at KL have 1 King + 2 Doubles and all the 3 BR's have a King/King/2 Double's? 
Is the only difference between the 3BR and 3BR Premier is the floor assignment?  ie: Plat Season 12,600 = 1st Floor, 17,250 = 2nd Floor, 23,000 = 3rd Floor
In some previous post's there are references to 10,500 pt 3BR's that I don't see on the current points chart.  Did these exist at one point and change?


----------



## SmithOp

BingoBangoBongo said:


> Can anyone tell me if all the 2BR's at KL have 1 King + 2 Doubles and all the 3 BR's have a King/King/2 Double's?
> Is the only difference between the 3BR and 3BR Premier is the floor assignment? ie: Plat Season 12,600 = 1st Floor, 17,250 = 2nd Floor, 23,000 = 3rd Floor
> In some previous post's there are references to 10,500 pt 3BR's that I don't see on the current points chart. Did these exist at one point and change?



Some 2br have 2 doubles, some have 2 full.

The gold season 3br is 8700 points, 3BR.

3BR
Size 1,600 sqft Accommodates:8
This spacious three-bedroom, three-bathroom golf course view suite with lanai, located on the first floor, features a large master bedroom with a king-size bed and bathroom with a free-standing shower and separate soaking tub. The second bedroom is furnished with two double beds and bathroom with a standing shower only. The third bedroom includes a queen-size bed and bathroom with a standing shower only. A generous living room includes a queen-size sleeper sofa, full kitchen with rice steamer, and washer/dryer. The suite also features an HD cable TV.

3 Bedroom Premier (3BX)
Size 1,600 sqft Accommodates:8
This spacious three-bedroom, three-bathroom golf course view suite with lanai, located on the second floor as an end unit, features a large master bedroom with a king-size bed and bathroom with a free-standing shower and separate soaking tub. The second bedroom is furnished with two double beds and bathroom with a standing shower. The third bedroom includes a queen-size bed and bathroom with a standing shower. A generous living room includes a queen-size sleeper sofa, full kitchen with rice steamer, and washer/dryer. The suite also features an HD cable TV.


3LX

Size 1,600 sqft Accommodates:8
This spacious three-bedroom, three-bathroom golf course view suite with lanai is located on the first, second or third floor as an end unit in buildings 23 and 25 of Phase III. It features a large master bedroom with a king-size bed and bathroom with a free-standing shower and separate soaking tub. The second master bedroom is furnished with a king-size bed and bathroom with a standing shower. The third bedroom includes two full-size beds and adjoining bathroom (across from the bedroom with hallway access) with a standing shower. A generous living room includes a queen-size sleeper sofa, full kitchen, and washer/dryer. An extensive Lanai with panoramic golf course views includes a dining table for four with an additional loveseat, coffee table and chairs. The suite also features an HD cable TV, and upgraded features include hard wood doors and wood accents, high end finishes, and luxury vinyl tile with the look of hard wood throughout the unit.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BingoBangoBongo

Thanks SmithOP!  That helps clear this up for me.  It would work better for some of our travel if the 2nd BR had a Q or K.  My wife and I sleep in a King @ home and traveling with another couple poses bedding challenges.  I guess the best options for us are two 1 BR's or a 3 BR.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

TS
[/QUOTE]


BingoBangoBongo said:


> Thanks SmithOP!  That helps clear this up for me.  It would work better for some of our travel if the 2nd BR had a Q or K.  My wife and I sleep in a King @ home and traveling with another couple poses bedding challenges.  I guess the best options for us are two 1 BR's or a 3 BR.



I usually just get two 1Br when traveling with another couple for just that reason...  plus I sometimes get tired of the other couple and like having my own space...


----------



## BingoBangoBongo

It appears that some of the 1 BR's have two beds, at lest I think I’ve seen a floor plan along the way that shows 2 beds n a 1 BR.  If so, are those tied to a particular unit type or code @ KL?


----------



## giowop

I'm doing a deep dive on KL so I just saw this.  Maybe you got the answer you were looking for, but according to the booking page it seems the code *1DR* has 2 beds in the master:

_This spacious one-bedroom, one-bathroom golf course view suite with lanai, located on the first floor, features a master bedroom with two double beds and bathroom with a free-standing shower and separate soaking tub. The suite includes a generous living room with HD cable TV,and queen-size sleeper sofa, as well as a full kitchen with rice steamer and washer/dryer._


----------



## BingoBangoBongo

giowop said:


> I'm doing a deep dive on KL so I just saw this.  Maybe you got the answer you were looking for, but according to the booking page it seems the code *1DR* has 2 beds in the master:
> 
> _This spacious one-bedroom, one-bathroom golf course view suite with lanai, located on the first floor, features a master bedroom with two double beds and bathroom with a free-standing shower and separate soaking tub. The suite includes a generous living room with HD cable TV,and queen-size sleeper sofa, as well as a full kitchen with rice steamer and washer/dryer._



Thanks for posting that.  My account was just opened after the first of the year so I can now see all the room descriptions and bed details.  My SIL was able to book something for me earlier this month with some extra points they have as I’m still waiting for some points to post.  We ended up booking a 1BX for 10 nights In October, which has a King.


----------



## SmithOp

BingoBangoBongo said:


> Thanks for posting that. My account was just opened after the first of the year so I can now see all the room descriptions and bed details. My SIL was able to book something for me earlier this month with some extra points they have as I’m still waiting for some points to post. We ended up booking a 1BX for 10 nights In October, which has a King.



I’ve got a 3br in October, fingers crossed it will be a lot easier to fly there by then. Flights already booked.


----------



## brp

SmithOp said:


> I’ve got a 3br in October, fingers crossed it will be a lot easier to fly there by then. Flights already booked.



We're going for Thanksgiving. We have flights but too soon for rooms. Because we have way too many extra points, we're going to try KL since it costs more than our usual places, but worth to check out. 1BD for us as just two of us.

Will further research where to try and stay (room type) as we get closer.

Cheers.


----------



## BingoBangoBongo

SmithOp said:


> I’ve got a 3br in October, fingers crossed it will be a lot easier to fly there by then. Flights already booked.



I booked HI flights in early December and just had my SIL book the KL room a couple weeks ago.  This is in place of a trip we had scheduled for October 2020.  We just pulled the plug yesterday on a mid March trip to FL (Non HGVC), that we have been doing for the past 10 years.  Booked a late April trip to Myrtle in place of that one.


----------



## giowop

brp said:


> We're going for Thanksgiving. We have flights but too soon for rooms. Because we have way too many extra points, we're going to try KL since it costs more than our usual places, but worth to check out. 1BD for us as just two of us.
> 
> Will further research where to try and stay (room type) as we get closer.
> 
> Cheers.



We love KL! We are trying to head there this May, assuming we can sort through the testing requirements. At least we aren’t trying to do Kauai...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## holdaer

We will be at KL the last week in May.  Hopefully, things will settle down and we'll see a big improvement in the overall conditions by then.


----------



## BingoBangoBongo

SmithOp said:


> I’ve got a 3br in October, fingers crossed it will be a lot easier to fly there by then. Flights already booked.



Not sure when you’re traveling, but just a heads up that the Ironman is supposed to be held on Sat 10/9 and the bike portion of the race goes up past Kings Land.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

We are also heading to KL for a week in May!  seems like a popular month for Tuggers this year...


----------



## giowop

1Kflyerguy said:


> We are also heading to KL for a week in May! seems like a popular month for Tuggers this year...



Socially Distant Gathering???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brp

giowop said:


> We love KL! We are trying to head there this May, assuming we can sort through the testing requirements. At least we aren’t trying to do Kauai...



We prefer Bay Club and Kohala from a location and general layour standpoint. KL doesn't look as attractive. With that said, the bar is far better and folks seem to really like it, so having a points surplus makes it worth a try before we go back to the other property in the future.

We went to Kauai in 2019 and stayed at a fabulous Hyatt in Poipu. We will definitely go back there...when we can 

At least by November we'll have been vaccinated, so there is that.

Cheers.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

brp said:


> We prefer Bay Club and Kohala from a location and general layour standpoint. KL doesn't look as attractive. With that said, the bar is far better and folks seem to really like it, so having a points surplus makes it worth a try before we go back to the other property in the future.
> 
> We went to Kauai in 2019 and stayed at a fabulous Hyatt in Poipu. We will definitely go back there...when we can
> 
> At least by November we'll have been vaccinated, so there is that.
> 
> Cheers.



So far Kings Land is our favorite location on the Big Island, we like the big pool and pool bar.   I would like to try Bay Club, but my wife always wants Kings Land.

I know people complain that HGV keeps adding multiple resorts in the same locations,  but one advantage of that is you can usually find a property that matches your personal vacation preferences.


----------



## brp

1Kflyerguy said:


> So far Kings Land is our favorite location on the Big Island, we like the big pool and pool bar.   I would like to try Bay Club, but my wife always wants Kings Land.
> 
> I know people complain that HGV keeps adding multiple resorts in the same locations,  but one advantage of that is you can usually find a property that matches your personal vacation preferences.



We prefer the small, quiet pools (at Bay Club, DVC, etc.). The big pool at KL is very nice and just not somewhere we'd want to spend time hanging out. Crowded (although maybe not at present ) and full of kids. The bar, however, is primo.

But, yes, very different vibe at KL versus Bay Club/Kohala. And different, yet again, at HWV. KL will be the last of 4 for us to try (HWV was in the hotel part before there was a HGVC there).

Cheers.


----------



## travelhacker

I don't have a lot to add except that we will be at Kingsland for 2 weeks on an RCI exchange starting the Saturday before Memorial Day.

We're really excited. Our kids are young and the pool looks great....which is why we chose that over Bay Club / Kohala.


----------



## JIMinNC

brp said:


> We prefer the small, quiet pools (at Bay Club, DVC, etc.). The big pool at KL is very nice and just not somewhere we'd want to spend time hanging out. Crowded (although maybe not at present ) and full of kids. The bar, however, is primo.
> 
> But, yes, very different vibe at KL versus Bay Club/Kohala. And different, yet again, at HWV. KL will be the last of 4 for us to try (HWV was in the hotel part before there was a HGVC there).
> 
> Cheers.



They do have an adults-only pool at Kings Land. That's where we hung out during our pool time exactly a year ago this week.

We were supposed to be on Maui right now on the second week of a three week Kauai/Maui/Big Island trip. We would have been back to Kings Land next week, but Hawaii's travel restrictions were too unpredictable, so we delayed, hoping they will get more open to tourism by the fall. We rebooked Kauai and Maui for October 2021, and then we hope to go back to Maui and Kings Land in February 2022. I'm more optimistic about 2022 than I am October.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

JIMinNC said:


> They do have an adults-only pool at Kings Land. That's where we hung out during our pool time exactly a year ago this week.




There is actually two adult / quiet pools at Kings Land.  There is the smaller quiet pool between buildings 3 and 4,  and then a larger adult pool as a part of the main pool area.    The one a the main pool complex is obviously busier and noisier,   but its been calm enough for me to read and relax.


----------



## Sandy VDH

My vote has always been:

If Pools are priority pick Kings' Land.

If room size is your priority pick Bay Club

If view is your priority pick Ocean Tower (or stay in Oahu)


----------



## brp

Sandy VDH said:


> My vote has always been:
> 
> If Pools are priority pick Kings' Land.
> 
> If room size is your priority pick Bay Club
> 
> If view is your priority pick Ocean Tower (or stay in Oahu)



For us, pools are not at all a priority. However, spending more points is a priority, so KL wins since we don't want to also pay for parking (on principle). But the bar *is* a priority for me 

I find the view from Bay Club/Kohala to be fabulous (can be excellent without looking at the water), and very little would make me want to spend time in Oahu.

Cheers

.


----------



## echino

Sandy VDH said:


> My vote has always been:
> 
> If Pools are priority pick Kings' Land.
> 
> If room size is your priority pick Bay Club
> 
> If view is your priority pick Ocean Tower (or stay in Oahu)



What if ocean view and a swimmable beach is a priority? Is there such thing on Big Island at all?


----------



## Sandy VDH

echino said:


> What if ocean view and a swimmable beach is a priority? Is there such thing on Big Island at all?



No timeshares really have a swimmable beach on the Big Island, with maybe the exception of the Marriott in Waikoloa.  Although A bay is not my favorite of beach on the big island.

The HGVC Ocean Tower has views, but HWV also has a questionable beach.  They really have a lagoon/inlet from the ocean and not a full beach like you think of when you say beach. 

If oceanview and swimmable beach is a priority, then go to Maui.  The big island it just too young in geological terms to have many really great beaches.


----------



## elaine

up the road about 25 minutes from Waikoloa area is Hapuna Beach--one of top rated in USA also with good shore snorkeling. Agree with PP, BI doesn't really have many (if any) oceanfront places with swimmable beaches.


----------



## Sandy VDH

elaine said:


> up the road about 25 minutes from Waikoloa area is Hapuna Beach--one of top rated in USA also with good shore snorkeling. Agree with PP, BI doesn't really have many (if any) oceanfront places with swimmable beaches.



I agree Hapuna is a fantastic beach.

One of the Best Shore Drive/Snorkel locations is actually Two Step.  South of Kona, nearly Place of Refuge (sorry can't spell it in Hawaiian.)  I always go here one or two times during our stay on BI.  Fantastic place.


----------



## SHG

Sandy VDH said:


> I agree Hapuna is a fantastic beach.
> 
> One of the Best Shore Drive/Snorkel locations is actually Two Step.  South of Kona, nearly Place of Refuge (sorry can't spell it in Hawaiian.)  I always go here one or two times during our stay on BI.  Fantastic place.


I saw this post and just had to reply. When we were at Big Island a couple of years ago, a local advised us to go to Two Step for snorkeling. We were surprised and amazed at this well kept secret. We got to swim with dolphins that frequent this location (and did not have to pay $200), along with the tons of other fish that habitat this area..... This is a little known destination for snorkeling..


----------



## echino

Just to clarify, there is no HGVC timeshare on the Big Island with ocean views and on a swimmable beach, correct?


----------



## Sandy VDH

SHG said:


> This is a little known destination for snorkeling..




Oh it is known, but thankfully no cruise ships or tours stop there.  But it has gotten a lot more popular in the 25 years that I have known about it.  It used to be that a dozen people tops were that at one time.  A lot more are there now.


----------



## Sandy VDH

echino said:


> Just to clarify, there is no HGVC timeshare on the Big Island with ocean views and on a swimmable beach, correct?



YES, correct.  

I don't consider the lagoon with a man made beach a real beach, but otherwise the Ocean Towers HGVC is the closest you will come.


----------



## brp

echino said:


> Just to clarify, there is no HGVC timeshare on the Big Island with ocean views and on a swimmable beach, correct?



Correct. HWV is the only one with ocean views, and does not have a swimmable beach.

Cheers.


----------



## SmithOp

echino said:


> Just to clarify, there is no HGVC timeshare on the Big Island with ocean views and on a swimmable beach, correct?



Correct. 

There are some very fine beaches close by that are driveable, and thats part of the BI adventure for us, discovering hidden gems like Beach 69, Mauna Lani, Hualalai, etc. There is a black sand beach in the Mauna Lani resort and some very fine snorkeling at Hualalai, no need to drive all the way down to the southern end of the island.

Mauna Lani has a very fine 5 star hotel that is oceanfront swimmable beach, but its not a timeshare.


----------



## njmacman

I am still confused about the different 2 bedroom codes. What is the difference between them? We are going 4 adults and 2 kids. Thanks as always!


----------

